# German Blue Ram?What was I thinking...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I put a bid in on a group of 6 blue rams thinking they were bolivian rams that I could add to my 55 but I do not think they will work because what I have read is they prefer a higher temp than the current fish. I know I should of paid more attention to what I was doing but now if I win I need to know if the plan I have come up with will work. I have a 20 gallon that has been home to 4 male bettas I can move them into two other tanks with dividers then I could put the rams in there until I figure out which are paired up then I could keep a pair and trade the others into the LFS. So if this will work what are some other fish that like the higher temps and have same water needs such as current, ph and stuff that I could eventually add to the tank. Also are there certain plants I should stay away from at the higher temps or will most adjust and be fine at the higher temp.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

some fish are neon tetras, in my tank the rams and them get along just fine, shrimp work fine with them. I am sure there are other tetras that work. Mke sure the tank mates just aren't small enough to fit in there mouths. Kuhlis and some plecos work like a BN pleco. Just asking I migh t start a thread, My female ram stares at her reflection in the glass and tries to swim at her... by this I mean go all over the place swimming against the glass


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you are getting Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, the temp should not be below 80F, and probably 82F would work. From what I have read and gathered from aquarists I have talked to who have had success with these fish long-term, they need this warmth or they will not last their 4 "normal" years. Kept below 80F they rarely last beyond a year, or even less.

Tankmates like cardinal tetra are ideal. Rummynose tetra is another, but not in a 20g as this fish really must have a group of 12+ and they like to swim more than cardinals for instance which do much better in a smaller space provided it is heavily planted. Some of the species in the Rosy tetra clade (the two Phantoms, Rosy Tetra, Roberts Tetra, etc) are suitable, not active swimmers and manage with the warmth. These are good companions for discus, so they will work with rams too. Just keep the tank size in mind, a 20g is getting confined for these fellows. Better choice would be the rasbora species in Trigonostigma, they like the cardinals are somewhat quiet.

Christople mentioned neon tetra, this I don't agree with; neons will burn out rapidly at such high temps and they should never be above 77 or maybe 78F, not higher, and do much better around 75F.

I would not put 6 rams in a 20g, unless they are all females or with just one male. I understand it would be a temporary measure.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Byron said:


> If you are getting Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, the temp should not be below 80F, and probably 82F would work. From what I have read and gathered from aquarists I have talked to who have had success with these fish long-term, they need this warmth or they will not last their 4 "normal" years. Kept below 80F they rarely last beyond a year, or even less.
> 
> Tankmates like cardinal tetra are ideal. Rummynose tetra is another, but not in a 20g as this fish really must have a group of 12+ and they like to swim more than cardinals for instance which do much better in a smaller space provided it is heavily planted. Some of the species in the Rosy tetra clade (the two Phantoms, Rosy Tetra, Roberts Tetra, etc) are suitable, not active swimmers and manage with the warmth. These are good companions for discus, so they will work with rams too. Just keep the tank size in mind, a 20g is getting confined for these fellows. Better choice would be the rasbora species in Trigonostigma, they like the cardinals are somewhat quiet.
> 
> ...


Yes those are the ones I am possibly getting and I also do not agree with the neon suggestion as I have had these guys for years and know what they like. ; ) I will check into the cardinal tetras as they are pretty easy to find here and I will also check into the rasbora species you mentioned. The tank will of course have lots of plants. I would only have the 6 in the 20 for a week or so just long enough to see who is paired with who then it will just be the single pair the rest will go to the LFS for a store credit. 
I looked up the fish you mentioned and I really like both the cardinal tetra and the rosy tetra would it be ok to get maybe a group of 6 of each of these? Or should I stick with just one of them?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Yes those are the ones I am possibly getting and I also do not agree with the neon suggestion as I have had these guys for years and know what they like. ; ) I will check into the cardinal tetras as they are pretty easy to find here and I will also check into the rasbora species you mentioned. The tank will of course have lots of plants. I would only have the 6 in the 20 for a week or so just long enough to see who is paired with who then it will just be the single pair the rest will go to the LFS for a store credit.
> I looked up the fish you mentioned and I really like both the cardinal tetra and the rosy tetra would it be ok to get maybe a group of 6 of each of these? Or should I stick with just one of them?


Thinking then of a 20g long, with a pair of rams that will breed (oh yes, very easily), and given the beauty of the cardinals and rasbora species: I would go with either one but not both, and have 8-9 of whichever you choose. Plus a trio of Corydoras (if the mid-sized species, if one of the dwarfs then 7-8) or a stand-alone catfish (a whiptail of the Rineloricaria genus would be ideal in this environment) for the bottom. Of course, if you intend breeding the rams, forget all catfish; they will inevitably find and eat the eggs or fry during darkness.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I am leaning toward the cardinals because I love the color they provide. I would love corys as they are one of my favorites but I will skip them for now as I would like to try my hand at breeding the rams. There is a very high demand for them at two of my LFS.


----------

